# Com15 Schnittstelle für Sentron WL Leistungsschalter



## manyman25 (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum,

mal sehen ob es hier ein Paar findige Profibus Spezialisten gibt. Ich hab folgendes Problem. Und zwar habe ich in einer Anlage Sentron WL Leistungsschalter verbaut und diese sind über ein COM15 Profibusmodul mit der SPS verbunden. Die Adressen der Module hab ich schon vergeben ich sehe die Teilnehmer auch unter erreichbare Teilnehmer im Netz. Nur bekomme ich keine Daten von den Modulen wenn ich dann den Baugruppenzustand des jeweiligen Teilnehmers aufrufe. Erscheint die Meldung "DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit", "DP-Slave muss neu parametriert werden".


----------



## HaDi (6 Februar 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht findig genug, um mit den gegebenen Informationen helfen zu können.
Sag doch mal:
-welche Steuerung?
-welche Profibus-Schnittstelle?
-gibt es andere Slaves am Bus die funktionieren?
-ist das eine Neuinbetriebnahme oder eine Erweiterung?
Sieht irgendwie so aus, als würden deine Slaves nicht vom Master angesprochen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2011)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Nur bekomme ich keine Daten von den Modulen wenn ich dann den Baugruppenzustand des jeweiligen Teilnehmers aufrufe. Erscheint die Meldung "DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit", "DP-Slave muss neu parametriert werden".



Da steht doch was los ist. 

Deine Hardware Konfiguration passt nicht zu dem was angeschlossen ist.
Adressen sind das Eine, doch stimmt der projektierte E/A Bereich mit den Bereichen der Slaves überein? Also Art und Größe?


bike


----------



## manyman25 (6 Februar 2011)

@Hadi
Es ist eine 315-2 DP CPU. Alle andern Slaves funktionieren am Bus nur diese COM15 und COM20 nicht. Die Anlage ist neu errichtet wurden zumindest was die Steuerung und die Profibusteilnehmer angeht.
@bike
Das ist gut möglich muss da mal schauen nur gibt die PDF Datei von dem Slave auch in dem Bezug nicht viel her.

Gruß Steve


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2011)

Also ich denke es steht bestimmt etwas in der Dokumentation.
Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es eine extra Dokumentation für den Bus.

Aber ich denke mit Typ und TanteG findest du bestimmt das richtige Stück Papier.


bike


----------



## manyman25 (7 Februar 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfestellungen. 
Hab mir das noch mal angeschaut und wie bike schon gesagt hat die projektierten EA`s stimmten mit den tatsächlichen EA`s nicht überein.


----------



## profichip (7 Februar 2011)

Jaja, ich denke auch, dass Du die Slaves noch gar nich in der Hardwarekonfiguration der PLC drin hast. Deswegen gehen die auch nicht in den Datenaustausch mit deiner PLC.

Welche Teilnehmer erreichbar sind sagt dir HW Konfig. Also diese Slaves in deine Hardwarekonfiguration ziehen, richtig konfigurieren, kompilieren und neu auf die PLC runter laden... Und es sollte gehen.

Grüße.
Frank


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2011)

profichip schrieb:


> Jaja, ich denke auch, dass Du die Slaves noch gar nich in der Hardwarekonfiguration der PLC drin hast. Deswegen gehen die auch nicht in den Datenaustausch mit deiner PLC.
> 
> Welche Teilnehmer erreichbar sind sagt dir HW Konfig. Also diese Slaves in deine Hardwarekonfiguration ziehen, richtig konfigurieren, kompilieren und neu auf die PLC runter laden... Und es sollte gehen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich einen Teilnehmer nicht angelegt habe, sehe ich den auch nicht in meiner Hardware. 
Also der richtige Weg ist eigentlich (und uneigentlich) 
Teilnehmer in dem Hardwarekatalog suchen, 
in das Netz einfügen, 
die richtige bzw benötigte Anzahl von E/A's einfügen, 
speichern und übersetzen 
und in die PLC übertragen.

So zumindest mache ich es und, was besonders schön ist, es funktioniert.

bike


----------



## manyman25 (8 Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Slaves noch einmal neu mit der GSD Datei angelegt und die Ein- und Ausgänge neu zugewiesen. Ich denke es lag daran das der Slave einen größeren Bereich(PEW) beschrieben hat als ich angelegt hatte. Ob meine Vermutung richtig ist werd ich sehen wenn ich die Hardware neu in die Sps einspiele.

Gruß Steve


----------



## manyman25 (21 Februar 2011)

Um das Thema abzuschließen ich hab letzte Woche noch einmal die geänderte Software aufgespielt und es hat prima funktioniert. Es lag tatsächlich an der E/A Belegung. Also nur den Basistyp wählen Adressen auswählen und fertig.
Vielen Dank für den Denkanstoß

Gruß Steve


----------

